
Intel’s neuro guru slams deep learning: ‘it’s not learning’ - th0br0
https://www.zdnet.com/article/intels-neuro-guru-slams-deep-learning-its-not-actually-learning/
======
JHonaker
Between the autoplay ad video, the modal popover, the request for notification
privileges, the fixed topbar with ads, the interstitial ads, and the huge
sidebar ads, I couldn't get past the first sentence.

------
yesenadam
Gee, that read a lot like a story from a tech version of The Onion.

